# Four-Thirds Lens equivalent for EF50mm f/1.8?



## TheGreatGonzo (Nov 29, 2010)

Good morning and I hope you will be patient with another "beginner" question.  Over the Thanksgiving holiday, I spent a little time shooting a friend's Canon using the EF50mm f/1.8 II lens.  I was very pleased with the results.  What would be the equivalent lens for my Olympus E620?
Thanks,
Gonzo


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 29, 2010)

Canon's crop factor of 1.6 gives you a EFL of 80mm.

Olympus's crop factor is 2 so the closest Zuiko lens would be the 35mm.

80/2=40mm

Cheers, Don


----------



## usayit (Nov 29, 2010)

There's also....

Panasonic/Leica 25mm f/1.4 D which is probably going to be difficult to find.

Sigma makes a 20ish or 30ish fast prime as well for the 4/3rds mount.


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 30, 2010)

How about the Olympus 25mm f/2.8 Pancake Lens
That would be like a 50mm f2.8 which would be a stop slower.
But still quite usable in lower light and indoors.
.


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 30, 2010)

I interpreted the OP's question to be what would be the equivalent *focal length* in 4/3's glass....

Perhaps Gonzo could clarify 

Cheers, Don


----------



## orb9220 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep my bad would be more like a 40mm on 4/3rds.
.


----------

